# a cam with full hd video capablity



## techinewbei (Aug 10, 2012)

halo guyz,

today is my bday, and papa is gifting a cam

guyz please suggest a good cam with 18k. first preference is the video quality should be a full HD one.
with optical zoom applicable while recording.
and also without compromising with picture(photos) quality
would be gr8 if i can get manual controls for shooting images
i dont have any specific brand restriction.

i find panasonic tz30 a interesting one.

 LUMIX DMC-TZ30 | Panasonic

please guyz suggest me as quick as possible wana buy within this week

thanq


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2012)

If video is primary go for Sony, they are better in video department, Sony DSC HX10V is the model to get.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> If video is primary go for Sony, they are better in video department, Sony DSC HX10V is the model to get.




thanx 
ne other similiar model from other brand


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2012)

^
sx240
tz25
tz30


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 10, 2012)

whichi one u suggest among those nac?


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2012)

Personally, I like SX240 but when it comes to video Sony does well (says expert reviews).


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 10, 2012)

bro i hav heard that sony cams dont go well nd G lens is nt a good one nd service is also nt good???

is it rite ????


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

techinewbei said:


> bro i hav heard that sony cams dont go well nd G lens is nt a good one nd service is also nt good???
> 
> is it rite ????


No, what you have heard is wrong, on battery front sony is better than cannon, and the lens is good too, for videos sony is better, on photos cannon pull ahead but lacks features.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 11, 2012)

is it better than tz30 in case video??


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2012)

As far as video is concerned both Panasonic and Sony seems to be equally good. But the expert views are Sony's is "the best in class". All the three cameras are good.
SX240/SX260 - Best IQ
HX20/HX30 - Best video, feature filled.
TZ30 - This one gives almost all. It does have features like bracketing, 3D... (which Canon lacks) and full manual exposure control (which Sony lacks).

I see video as an extra feature in a still camera. If you are looking mainly for videos, better look for a camera or camcorder where you have control over video recording. You don't have any control over videos in these cameras.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 11, 2012)

if i chose a camcorder den it will restrictg me to me videos i want both video and images 
i dont need much control cvr video jst need to shoot basic video bt in better quality

im getting very confused 
which one should i go for?

wht quality difference will a 60p video and 24p video will have??


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2012)

As I said all the three are good. Pick the one you like, you can't go wrong with these cameras. If you are just thinking of basic video, anything is fine. Check out the videos taken with these cameras in youtube and you can decide later.

If you think this helps, avg. expert reviews for these cameras. (From 12 expert reviews)
TZ20 - 8.62/10
SX240/SX260 - 8.39/10
HX20 - 8.25/10


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Theres nothing to be confused about, read reviews, sony is best in video department, period.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 11, 2012)

SX240 video : AF wont work in dim light conditions. Sound rec isn't very good. Too much motor noise while zooming. Good thing is slow motion video at 240fps and 120fps

Sony is perfect when it comes to video. Records 1080p at 50fps so you can have full HD video with 0.5x slow motion
Also auto exposure compensation in HX9v was much better. Zoom on the moon with hx9v and crater shadows could be seen however only a white blot on my canon. Dont buy canon if you want to rec videos.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> SX240 video : AF wont work in dim light conditions. Sound rec isn't very good. Too much motor noise while zooming. Good thing is slow motion video at 240fps and 120fps
> 
> Sony is perfect when it comes to video. Records 1080p at 50fps so you can have full HD video with 0.5x slow motion
> Also auto exposure compensation in HX9v was much better. Zoom on the moon with hx9v and crater shadows could be seen however only a white blot on my canon. Dont buy canon if you want to rec videos.


HX9V is discontinued, upgraded to HX10V


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

I know but I can only tell about cams I have used. 9v was good, 10v and 20v are better


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 12, 2012)

If shooting videos is your priority then opt for Sony HX20V.


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 12, 2012)

guyz wht abt nikon is thr ne model to compete


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2012)

^ Nope...

I guess you are little convinced with TZ30 from the start... You would get almost everything...


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 13, 2012)

yes i was bt now im wid HX20v bt it geting out of my budget


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 13, 2012)

Why not buy a camcorder? + something like A3300


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 13, 2012)

A3300  means which one

bt if i choose camcorder i will get all restricted to videos only ,ofcourse those r bettr for videos  bt i also want some photography


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah thats why buy two gadgets a camcorder and a basic camera. I have read somewhere that camcorders are better than cameras for videos but not sure


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 15, 2012)

digit's june 2012 issue reviews on travel zoom cameras shows a video score of  22.14 out of 30 for sx240hs where as hx10v scores 19.98 and tz30 scores 21.09???


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Let me make myself clear, 
Photo+manual settings=Cannon SX240
Photo+*Video*+Auto Settings+Feature list=HX10V


----------



## techinewbei (Aug 15, 2012)

so HX10v u recommend????


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2012)

HX20 is not in your budget and your priority is video. So the HX10V recommendation.


----------

